# Arrow Choice



## bassboy19 (Jun 5, 2013)

I'm sitting here trying to decide what to do about arrows for the season coming up. I haven't found one I really like for my z7 but only shot a couple. On a student budget it's difficult to invest 150 on a dozen arrows, but it would be nice to have 6-9 for practice and a few left for hunting.

I've been looking at a couple different Easton, gt, Carbon express arrows that I've wanted to try and see it I like shooting, would it make more sense to get a half dozen of two if I can't really make my mind up? Currently shooting maximas that I got for a great deal but not really enjoying them and they aren't that cheap either.

Any input or advice would be great, thanks


----------



## crazy4bucks (Jan 21, 2009)

Gold Tip XT hunters are a good arrow that won't break the bank.


----------



## ronperreault (Mar 24, 2013)

Deer Crossing are a good choice as well for a quality arrow at a good price.
They have lots options available starting at 49.95 USD per dozen

There is also an Ontario dealer Atkins Archery in Woodslee ON
www.atkinsarchery.com

ron


----------



## ontario3-d'r (Feb 17, 2012)

There really is no reason to shoot really expensive hunting arrows. A couple of years ago, Easton did a test with a machine that shoots arrows. They determined that any arrow, within .008 straight, still hits the bulls eye at 40 yards. Easton Powerflights sell for less than $100 dozen, and are .005 straight. Therefore, in a HUMANS HANDS, a .002 or .003 straight arrow will cost twice as much, but you won't see an accuracy benefit. 

If you buy 2 different half dozens, it is unlikely they will shoot the same. The arrows will have different diameters and weights, even if the spine is the same. If you decide on one of the kinds you buy, then you still got to go out and buy more, costing you money in the long run. 

Maximas are a very well made arrow. If you are not getting good accuracy with them, then it may be a tuning issue, not the arrow. If the arrows are paper tuned, then replace the nocks. They are just plastic, and do wear out. You will be surprised at what new nocks will do for your groups.


----------



## jmsask (Jun 22, 2014)

I just bought 12 power flight 400 for $85 tax in today. I have had good luck with them and at this price you can't loose.


----------



## Zixer (Dec 1, 2013)

Give Jerry at Shouthshore Archery supply a call and pick his brain. I just bought my second down from him and for see I will stick with his suggestion for me.


----------



## Mr. RoC (Aug 6, 2013)

PM Sent...


----------



## Zixer (Dec 1, 2013)

Zixer said:


> Give Jerry at Shouthshore Archery supply a call and pick his brain. I just bought my second down from him and for see I will stick with his suggestion for me.


Oops second dozen...


----------



## mprus (Oct 11, 2009)

Wait for the bass pro August hunting sale...half dozen gold tip arrows fletched with insert and cut to your draw length for $25!


----------



## hphunter (Aug 23, 2010)

Deer Crossing Archery arrows. Best bang for your buck


----------



## roughneck1 (Feb 8, 2012)

hphunter said:


> Deer Crossing Archery arrows. Best bang for your buck


Yep. I get mine through Forrest(Reezen11) at
http://haymondarchery.com/store.html

Fantastic guy to deal with and he knows his stuff.


----------



## jmsask (Jun 22, 2014)

jmsask said:


> I just bought 12 power flight 400 for $85 tax in today. I have had good luck with them and at this price you can't loose.


These were cut to 28" fletched, inserts and 100g field tips .005 straight at Hiway Mart in Watson,SK.


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

I like my CX Maxima Reds for hunting.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Everyone is firing brand names at you, but not asking what the issue is. What is it about the Maximas that you "aren't enjoying"? You use the work "like" several times - Other than poor accuracy, what is it about them you don't like?

As ontario3-d'r said, they're a well made arrow and as good quality as you can get in that class of arrow ("standard) carbon in the .245ID-.290OD range. Are they too light? Wrong spine? Fletched badly? Not durable?

Pretty much any arrow in the standard class is a good hunting arrow, and you can get full dozens as low as $60 if you shop around.

Let us know what your arrow spine and length requirement is (or at a minimum, your bow draw weight, and length) and and other details you want to add. Do you want a lightweight, fast arrow or a heavyweight, harder hitting arrow, or something in between. Do you have any point weight, nock type and vane size preferences?

If you provide us with more information, we can give some useful advice.

Also, let us know where in Ontario you are so we can recommend a dealer.


----------



## bassboy19 (Jun 5, 2013)

I'm in southern ontario, not overly interested in dealing with basspro but the prices at shooters choice were insane I could get a dozen of any given arrow online for the price of a half dozen there (give or take) I shoot 28" Mathews z7xtreme at about 68-69lb. I'm really just trying to figure out where to find any decent prices in a shop here but it's pretty difficult. Found a dozen blue streaks for 120 on clearance on the cabelas canada website. 

The maxima reds I'm shooting are the lighter older models and they're 250's which I assume is the root of my problem, they were basically given to me and I can shoot them but out past 25-30 yards my groups go astray...which I also think could be helped with an improvement in my form. 

I only hunt with this now I don't do 3d or any leagues, shooting 100g muzzys.


----------



## bigrobc (Aug 10, 2011)

I got a dozen gold tip pro hunters for less than $100/dozen. (Bare shafts). They are awesome & tough as nails. ..001 also


----------



## ontario3-d'r (Feb 17, 2012)

Hi bassboy19. The arrow is the issue. The 250 spine is too weak for the 70# bow. You need to go with the 350 if you stick with carbon express, or the 340 if you go with Easton. Saugeen shafts in Peterborough sells the powerflights for less than $100 dozen, ready to shoot. There will be some shipping, but if you figure in the gas to go to bass pro, it will probably be the same. 705-749-1533.


----------



## Topper1018 (Feb 19, 2013)

Come see us at Chesher outdoors Second Season in Belleville, we stock Easton and Black eagle. I'm thinking zombie slayer .350's in .003 would suit your needs perfect.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

bassboy: Yeah, what ontario3D-er said. 250s way underspined - they're around a .400 spine. At 28"/70# you need something in the .340 spine, so Maxima 350, but another good choice would be GT 5575s in whatever grade you want. Expeditions or XTs - no need to go with the Pros. But anything in that range would do. 340 Powerflights, Beman Bowhunters - tons to choose from.


----------



## bassboy19 (Jun 5, 2013)

I will definitely be getting properly spined arrows, great information I'll let you guys know what I decide on and how I like them. I really appreciate all the input!


----------



## Addictedshooter (Sep 19, 2009)

CX 250 at 70# is way under spined. The Easton website has spine charts that you can reference. There are a lot of factors to consider when figuring what shaft stiffness to use for your arrows. I would recommend consulting a pro shop and ask all kinds of questions. A good pro will have no problem explaining things to you and pointing you in the right direction. They are a wealth of knowledge as far as anything archery is concerned. Asking them their advice will save you a ton of time and money. And possibly save you from damaging equipment or even yourself.


----------



## Ravenhunter (Dec 19, 2010)

Bassboy19 check out Archers Nook. Good prices


----------

